# the old but new question on tropheus tanks



## blobman (Apr 23, 2008)

im going to ask a question which has been asked so much times its practically annoying, but with a slight change.

is a 60 gallon tank big enough for tropheus? (duboisis OR mooris (1 speicies only))

the difference is that my tank is cylindrical, a 260Litre HIGHER THAN WIDE tank,
height 71cm width 69cm.

well ill probaly go aheaad with it but a bit of persuation might* change my mind.
so what do you guys think?

thanks
Bman :thumb:


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

Your higher than wide setup is even worse than a rectangular 60 gallon aquarium. With Tropeus you need more floor space or footprint.


----------



## rrich741 (Apr 18, 2008)

ya hes right. if you put them in that tank they will probably fight a lot.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

They will do fine whilst young but upgrade as they grow.
Over populate with young 11/2-2" Troph one type about 30.
When they are about 3" (about 6 months on) sex em (remove some males to get your 1 male to 3 female ratio) and move them to a bigger tank.


----------



## blobman (Apr 23, 2008)

so ill be able to house a cople of young ones and upgrade after they start growing.
if i can do that then ill be fine, ill then prob get a 500L.

should i be ok with 12 tropheus dubs for a while before having to upgrade, 
thanks,

Blobman


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Me, I would not recommend anyone try less than 16 unsexed Tropheus (even dubs) in a tank.
Not saying it can not work, just saying it did not work well for me.

Higher numbers kind of reduces the likelyhood that any one gets picked on too much.

Seems funny to some folk crowd em to reduce agression.
It does not really reduce the agression but it kind of spreads it more evenly.


----------



## DocAl (Jan 23, 2008)

Have you considered Angelfish in that tank? Not a good choice for Tropheus.


----------

